# What is the most beautiful capital in Caucasus?



## Galandar

You have 3 options to choose the most beautiful capital city in Caucasus among the capital cities of Armenia - Yerevan, Azerbaijan - Baku and Georgia - Tbilisi. Make your choice!


----------



## El_Greco

Baku and Tbilisi are both pretty stunning with lots of historic architecture.


----------



## Taller Better

Need some piccies, please!


----------



## whoever11

Do not know.


----------



## Newropean

Baku has the seaside/lakeside, Yerevan has the best skyline (no skyscraper can beat Ararat), and Tbilisi has the best historic architecture they say.


----------



## Greco-Roman

It's of course Tbilisi, by far.


----------



## vc5517

Agreed. 


No beautiful capital in Caucasus.

Have warmer place?


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Tskhinvali by far


----------



## Concrete Stereo

Never was there, yet


----------



## Ramses

I have no idea. Any pictures so i can form an opinion?


----------



## jio1992

Baku and Yerevan are good, but Tbilisi is the best


----------



## Concrete Stereo

can you give images of random cityscape, not only the accents?


----------



## kroten

Some pics of Tbilisi from Panoramio and this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=273572&page=45 :

Old street with typical georgian othodox church in the background


















Such balconies are common for Tbilisi old town


















Rustaveli Avenue































































I like these narrow streets













































































































:bow:













































And my favourite, great landmark:cheers: :


----------



## Concrete Stereo

thanks for the pictures, looks good. I know Tblisi primarely from its constructivist landmarks (also this former mariage palace is in Tblisi, isn't it? I heard it is a house these days)


----------



## Geocarlos

Can you show pictures from all the cities so we can have an idea how they look like?


----------



## Botswana

Tbilisi looks very nice, but still too many commie blocks. hno: I heard Baku was rated the dirtiest city in the world. I don't think it's very nice there.


----------



## ainttelling

I'm inclined towards Yerevan:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560568



Boro said:


> Pora na mocne uderzenie.
> 
> Erewań, kompleks sportowy:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=862797&page=20


----------



## Galandar

After watching some pictures of Tbilisi and Yerevan let's move on to Baku 

Here is Baku, the capital of Azerbaijan


----------



## ainttelling

Walled City of Baku - the Old Town:










Picture Page | Walter Callens | Flickr | High-Resolution


----------



## emil_tdk

...


----------



## Norsko

Just voted for Baku (not a very difficult choice), this city looks stunning, hope to visit it some day! For how long has this city-development been going on?


----------



## Galandar

Norsko said:


> Just voted for Baku (not a very difficult choice), this city looks stunning, hope to visit it some day! For how long has this city-development been going on?


Thanks a lot! :cheers: I would say a faster development has been started since 2004 after Azerbaijan has started to receive revenues from its oil projects


----------



## *****

Hm this picture is for me very strange

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/bakuganja/IMG_0815.jpg


----------



## Galandar

***** said:


> Hm this picture is for me very strange
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/bakuganja/IMG_0815.jpg


What is strange in it?


----------



## *****

Napolen era ligth post in front of 21 st century builiding ...for me is very strange...


----------



## Galandar

***** said:


> Napolen era ligth post in front of 21 st century builiding ...for me is very strange...


It just looks old. In fact, they installed it only last year


----------



## Norsko

Galandar said:


> Thanks a lot! :cheers: I would say a faster development has been started since 2004 after Azerbaijan has started to receive revenues from its oil projects


Good job anyway! Love the harbour/park/promenade-area and the old town especially! Looks like a potensial tourist destination for me :cheers:


----------



## Galandar

Baku at night


----------



## sharifyaseen

^^
I vote for baku,the city is a blend of modern and historical architecture....baku is trully impressive...wud luv to travel there...BTW tbilisi and yerevan are also good...:cheers:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Baku view from TV Tower. Photo by user Александр46 :


----------



## hammersklavier

Wow, Baku and Tbilisi are really the two top dogs here...although Yerevan is hopefully up-and-coming. I feel like Baku has the London-esque cosmopolitan feel of a regional center for all the Caucasus, while Tbilisi has a much more French feel to it...


----------



## apinamies

Galendar, do you really think that photos of highways are relevant in this thread?


----------



## Galandar

apinamies said:


> Galendar, do you really think that photos of highways are relevant in this thread?


Why not when it is not only about highway?


----------



## suspicious

Both Baku and Tbilisi are beautiful cities. I've been to both Baku and Tbilisi several times recently and stayed there for a while. I don't think it would be correct to compare these 3 cities (Yerevan included) with each other just by taking a look at a few pictures. You really have to be there yourself. The main reason is that, Tbilisi and Yerevan added together, is still not anywhere close to the size of Baku in terms of population and area (square kilometers). And that, changes everything about the city. When I'm in Tbilisi I get a feeling like I'm in a calm, beautiful, ancient city. But Baku is totally different. It has it's own way of showing what beauty is. It's a mixture of ancient and modern life style. The traffic is a nightmare, lots of construction taking place, tons of modern buildings being built and yet, no matter which way you turn your head, you'll see an ancient piece of architecture right there in front of you. If I had to make a choice, I would choose for Baku. Amazing city.


----------



## Galandar

Baku :cheers:


----------



## Only

I have been in Baku and Tbilisi. Tbilisi is really beautiful. It is fantastic place! I was really impressed when I got there. Surrounded by hills and having scent of history Tbilisi appears to be very cute. At the same time, Tbilisi is not comparable to Baku due to the fact that these cities are of different calibre. Baku is huge and considered as a financial, cultural, economical and business hub of Caucasus. Baku has many historical buildings of several epochs and styles. The west and the east is tied to each other in an incredible manner in this city, as well as history is tied with future. Baku has very cool new buildings which give the feeling of greatness, nobless and economic power. Special emphasiz must be done concerning Baku Boulevard. I have been in many countries and many cities, but I have never seen such a beautiful boulevard as one which Baku has. Baku is an amazing city. It has its own unique atmosphere which one can not find anywhere in the world. Moreover, in its progress Baku is still far further than any city in Caucasus and I would dare to say that even in broader scale. My vote definately goes to Baku.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Baku for me. Nice developing city with great potential!

P.S. I like the idea and design of Carpet Museum!


----------



## BeautifulCity

Tbilisi


----------



## BeautifulCity

Just to specify. It`s not fair to compare Tbilisi and Baku, because those are two different landscapes with Tbilisi surrounded by hills and Baku being a sea city. Tbilisi is much smaller and much European looking with all its churches and fortresses and red rooftops as well as Art nouveau architecture. It`s very cozy. Baku is much grander in size with skyscrapers everywhere. It looks more like a rich middle eastern city like Dubai. Even it`s historical buildings look modern. Each city is beautiful in it`s own way, it`s just a matter of what type of city you prefer. I prefer Tbilisi with it`s old charm and character.
As far as Yerevan, it looks like a Soviet city which I don`t like.


----------



## Dunzdeck

Art Nouveau in Tbilisi? I'd love some pictures, I didn't expect that!


----------



## hater

BeautifulCity said:


> Batumi only has 3 or 4 tall buildings. The one that they are building now is going to be interesting I think. At least they are not copies of each other. I'm not going to say I am crazy about all of them but they are more interesting than those same face buildings in Baku.


nope Flame Towers are better


----------



## hater

photo by Fatulla Alizade


----------



## punisher11

some old pictures about tbilisi


----------



## Svanidze93

Tbilisi


----------



## Gregor Zamza

Of Course Tbilisi!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

BeautifulCity said:


> People from the region come to visit Tbilisi the most. Enough said.
> Baku has more money and more financial means but it is boring. Big buildings are boring and tasteless and have no character. To have fun Armenians and Azeris come to Georgia.


Baku is more expensive than Tbilisi and also both Azerbaijan and Armenia are in conflict with each other. These are the main reasons why people from the region visit Tbilisi. Judging the beauty of the cities according to tourist visit is not correct. Each city has its own style and beauty.


----------



## punisher11

Azer_Akhundov said:


> Baku is more expensive than Tbilisi and also both Azerbaijan and Armenia are in conflict with each other. These are the main reasons why people from the region visit Tbilisi. Judging the beauty of the cities according to tourist visit is not correct. Each city has its own style and beauty.


make a ceasefire brother ,and they will visit your country :troll:
we already do this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgian-Armenian_War


----------



## BeautifulCity

> nope Flame Towers are better


Nope.



> Baku is more expensive than Tbilisi and also both Azerbaijan and Armenia are in conflict with each other. These are the main reasons why people from the region visit Tbilisi.


 Many Russians visit Tbilisi and Georgia even though Georgia and Russia are in conflict.



> Each city has its own style and beauty.


Agreed.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

BeautifulCity said:


> Many Russians visit Tbilisi and Georgia even though Georgia and Russia are in conflict.


The conflict between Azerbaijan and Armenia is a bit different. Our borders are closed.


----------



## hater

BeautifulCity said:


> Nope.



well according to the votes YES


:|


----------



## hater

Baku









photo by emsybax

















photo by Zucker


----------



## BeautifulCity

> well according to the votes YES


Let me tell you a little secret. Just do not tell anybody. Are you ready? The vote means absolutely nothing.


----------



## hater

BeautifulCity said:


> Let me tell you a little secret. Just do not tell anybody. Are you ready? The vote means absolutely nothing.


Let me tell you a little secret, I dont care what you say 
you say I am in love with my city so are you
and I am tired of having this argument so cya later


----------



## hater

Baku









photo by Sabit Tagiyev










photo by Kia


----------



## BeautifulCity

> you say I am in love with my city so are you


Finally we agree on something. See ya.


----------



## KartvelianHeritage

Those who have been in Baku 6 or 10 years ago they know that it didn't look as it looks today,the city is changing before our eyes and justice requires to say that it would not have happened with such a rapid pace if the Oil didn`t play its major role in such a vast development of a city and the Country itself. today whole world's economy stands on Oil and happiest are those countries who have such opportunities, Otherwise u can see that Armenia stands on that point on what it stood 10 years ago,their condition of development is not that much enviable as far as it can be seen.


----------



## punisher11

NIGHT TBILISI


----------



## hater

Baku















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/ktosaye...th/7591576492/


----------



## hater

Baku


----------



## hater

Baku





































photos originally posted by Derbendy


----------



## ruben17

Yerevan


----------



## ruben17




----------



## ruben17




----------



## ruben17




----------



## ruben17




----------



## ruben17




----------



## ruben17




----------



## ruben17




----------



## ruben17




----------



## skymantle

wow, I'm actually pleasantly surprised by all these cities, they all look great. more pics please. :cheers:


----------



## ruben17

Yerevan


----------



## ruben17




----------



## jio1992

WOW. nice pics from jerevan.


----------



## ruben17

jio1992 said:


> WOW. nice pics from jerevan.


Thank you!


----------



## Suffice

Thank you Ruben!


----------



## ruben17

Suffice said:


> Thank you Ruben!


You're welcome


----------



## ruben17

Yerevan


----------



## ruben17




----------



## ikops

It's a threeway draw.


----------



## dbk

For me it is more between Tbilisi and Baku. 

It is a hard choice because both cities are gr8.
It is more like choosing between Mozart and Jim Hendrix. Bot musicans are epic but classic and oryginal is only one. And personally I think that is Tbilisi. It has more European influence and a good taste of architecture. It is also smaller and lack of modern scrapers. But I like it. 
On the other hand Baku is really nice it is much more modern and it has some awesome buildings, but the architecture is I think more Islamic and the urban order is more chaotic than in Georgian capital. 

I havve to say that the choice was hard. The first impresion that Baku made on me was stunning like a slap on the face. But later Tbilisi was slightly better. 

Keep posting the cities are absolutely beautiful!

And Yerevan has the best view! That mountain on the back! WOW. But the city seems to be like communist. I do not know why.


----------

